
iTerm2 Leaks Everything You Hover in Your Terminal via DNS Requests - valleydeveloper
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/iterm2-leaks-everything-you-hover-in-your-terminal-via-dns-requests/
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15286956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15286956)

